# Wham-0



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

I have a 1950-60 Wham-O slingshot, unused, in it's original box with original instruction sheet, package of ammo and original (dried out ) bands. I assume there are folks out there that collect these early slingshots. Any suggestions as to value and how I might sell it, other than putting it up for bid on e-bay?


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Well, there's a place here that you can sell it. For Sale By Members or something along those lines.


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Thanks. I am just learning my way around this site.


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Oh yeah, welcome to the Slingshot Forum.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

A WhamO in like new condition with box can go anywhere from 10 to 35 dollars on ebay, while old and collectable they are also very common. A like new with out box can go for as little as 5 dollars.


----------



## slinger61 (Jun 4, 2014)

I just won a SEALED Wham O on ebay. I paid $30 + $5.95 shipping.


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

harpersgrace said:


> A WhamO in like new condition with box can go anywhere from 10 to 35 dollars on ebay, while old and collectable they are also very common. A like new with out box can go for as little as 5 dollars.


Here are some pictures of my WhamO. How does it compare?


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I think you did well Grandpa. Looks like she's been used very lightly- if at all.


----------

